# Whale watching from land??



## falmouth3 (Nov 8, 2009)

OK, so if I want to see baby whales, I know I have to go Feb or March. I remember reading about someone watching whales from their lanai. What resort/island should I request so that I can see whales from my lanai or window?


----------



## ada903 (Nov 8, 2009)

In Jan 2008 we stayed at Kaanapali Beach Club in an oceanfront unit on the eight floor, and we could see the whales from up there.  However when you get an exchange you are not guaranteed the view.  We rented from the owner an oceanfront unit.


----------



## SherryS (Nov 8, 2009)

Some of the units at Lawai Beach Club on Kauai have views of the water, and whale watching is possible.  Again, though, exchangers are not guaranteed that view, and owners have the first choice.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 8, 2009)

I have been to Pahio Shearwater, Sands of Kahana and Westin Ka'anapali in Jan, Feb, and March. The best whale watching from the shore is at Sands of Kahana. the best viewing from the unit is at the Shearwater. We were at Westin last March and didn't see as many whales as at the other two places but it may just because of the timing.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 8, 2009)

We have been able to see whales from our resort on Maui in early April.  We could not believe how many whales we saw from our resort grounds near Honokowai just offshore in the Pailolo Channel between Maui and Molokai.

We would just sit on the breakwater and count hundreds of whales each day!  And to think we were going to go on a whale watching cruise!


----------



## Luanne (Nov 8, 2009)

We went in March one year and were able to see from our lanai at Maui Hill.  However, we were in unit #2, which is the closest to the road.  I don't think you'd be able to see them higher up the hill.


----------



## rachel (Nov 8, 2009)

Will I be able to see whales in march from the marriott maui ocean club?  

If not where is the best place to go to see whales from land?


rachel


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't know about watching from your lanai but there are sites where you can view from land.

Here's the top ten whale watching sites from the Hawaiian Islands Humpback Whale National Marine Sanctuary - http://hawaiihumpbackwhale.noaa.gov/explore/top_10.html

Here are the land sites used by the Whale Counters.
- For Oahu, Kauai & the Big Island - http://hawaiihumpbackwhale.noaa.gov/involved/ocwelcome.html (scroll down to see the links for land sites in Oahu, Kauai and the Big Island) 
- For Maui - http://www.pacificwhale.org/news/news_detail.php?id=379


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone - and special thanks for those links.   

Sue


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't just settle for watching the whales from land.  Fun and interesting but much mo betta seeing them from a whale watching cruise, in my opinion. 


Sterling


----------



## SherryS (Nov 9, 2009)

We love walking along the paved beachwalk area in Wailea, Maui, while whale watching.  We park at Ulua Beach parking lot and walk and watch.  There are always whales near-by, and we often see babies with mom.


----------



## cvmar (Nov 9, 2009)

rachel said:


> Will I be able to see whales in march from the marriott maui ocean club?
> 
> If not where is the best place to go to see whales from land?
> rachel



We were at the Marriott in April of this year and saw several whales from our 6th floor ocean view unit in the Lanai building (older unit). We also stayed at the Maui Kaanapali Villas just north of Blackrock and saw several there as well.

We are going again next March and although not staying at the Marriott this time I am hoping to see them from the Honua Kai resort 2 miles north of the Marriott.


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 9, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> OK, so if I want to see baby whales, I know I have to go Feb or March. I remember reading about someone watching whales from their lanai. What resort/island should I request so that I can see whales from my lanai or window?


Aloha
This thread mentions a few.  
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88386
I'm not sure, but I don't think we can tell a baby whale from an adult other than maybe a weaker spout.
If you are in RCI weeks, I believe it is unlikely that you would get into an ocean front unit at KBV.  I am aware that RCI points have exchanged into ocean front (probably paid more points)
Jack


----------



## barefootnAR (Nov 9, 2009)

*See Baby whales*



jacknsara said:


> Aloha
> 
> I'm not sure, but I don't think we can tell a baby whale from an adult other than maybe a weaker spout.
> 
> Jack



The babies are babies..little and tiny compared to the adults. Last Jan we saw a mom carrying her baby on her snout..she was helping the baby learn to breath. 
We were on a whale watch trip with Blue Water Raft and was able to see several babies up close. One baby got interested in our raft and headed our way. Mom had to get between her baby and us.


----------

